# abdominal pain



## janinepah (Feb 13, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS three years ago and have exerienced severe abdominal pain snce then. would always wake-up feeling fine in my stomach bu after eating breakfast the bloating would start and I would suffer from severe constipation and pain all day long. This contiinued for a long time and then i started to take mebeverine which helped in the beginning but then stopped to help me and now even though i take the medicine I feel sick. I ha etried the FOD diet and not drnking alchohol etc. Now I have so much pain that Im lying in bed since three days. I dont know what to do. I cant go to school and i am falling behind in my classes. Would anyone know f antidepressants is an option for me?


----------



## Miss*K (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi janinepah, I don't know how correct or true it is but when scouring the net about IBS I see a story and a girl said that she takes citalopram which is an anti-depressant which I myself have taken and I must say I didn't have any bad IBS attacks while on it but I wasn't aware that I had IBS then, I was taking it for depression. Google it and have a look.Hope u find some resolution


----------

